# Husqvarna 32" Splitting Maul Review



## trevarthan (Sep 5, 2017)

TL;DR: I liked it, my son didn't like it. He was frustrated by the head getting stuck more often.

Has anyone else tried this maul? Thoughts?


----------



## ThunderMedic (Sep 5, 2017)

I use an Ames Trutemper 8 pounder with a fiberglass handle and a 6 pound Ames with a succession of hickory handles. I use the big one and wedges to bust up the truly big rounds and then use the 6 pounder to split the smaller rounds and big splits into 3 inch splits. I really like using a chain-bungie combo to hold it together and upright. I can actually outsplit a hydraulic unit that way. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotrek (Sep 5, 2017)

I have one and used to like it but now I mostly use my fiskars splitting axe. Its lighter but splits just as good.  Also I find it easier to aim properly.  The long head on the husquavarna makes it hard to hit the edge of the round for some reason.  And not hitting the edge makes the effort wasted 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## trevarthan (Sep 5, 2017)

ThunderMedic said:


> I use an Ames Trutemper 8 pounder with a fiberglass handle and a 6 pound Ames with a succession of hickory handles. I use the big one and wedges to bust up the truly big rounds and then use the 6 pounder to split the smaller rounds and big splits into 3 inch splits. I really like using a chain-bungie combo to hold it together and upright. I can actually outsplit a hydraulic unit that way.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I'm in the process of looking for an 8 lb head. I want a wooden handle, but I've got to try an 8 lb maul at some point. I keep wondering if it would allow me to easily make that first split.


----------



## Gotrek (Sep 5, 2017)

Aim right at the edge on your first hit, then the opposite edge then work your way in as required of course. = least effort 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 5, 2017)

Honestly it is silly to continue with those old outdated tools. Listen to those who have experienced the old way for too long and are now using a Fiskars. A similar comparison would be IBM punch card system to the Pentium processor. Both will do the job, BUT. And, the handle is bulletproof.


----------



## ThunderMedic (Sep 5, 2017)

The Fiskars seems too light and narrow. Not to mention the steel used in the heads is very soft and easily deformed. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 5, 2017)

trevarthan said:


> I'm in the process of looking for an 8 lb head. I want a wooden handle, but I've got to try an 8 lb maul at some point. I keep wondering if it would allow me to easily make that first split.


I spent a half of a day testing with a Fiskar vs the two mauls I been using forever. Had to see for myself, I was skeptical too. I saw no benefit with the heavy mauls except for driving wedges and wearing me out. I will use them for the driving part but never again to wear me out.


----------



## trevarthan (Sep 5, 2017)

ThunderMedic said:


> The Fiskars seems too light and narrow. Not to mention the steel used in the heads is very soft and easily deformed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I wouldn't mind trying a fiskars at some point, but the quality of the steel is what keeps me from caring too much. Anyone making the "fiskars is super light so you should use it" argument probably doesn't realize that fiskars makes an 8lb maul too. (and it looks ridiculous, IMO)


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 5, 2017)

ThunderMedic said:


> The Fiskars seems too light and narrow. Not to mention the steel used in the heads is very soft and easily deformed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know. As they say, "You can lead a horse to water".


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 5, 2017)

trevarthan said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a fiskars at some point, but the quality of the steel is what keeps me from caring too much. Anyone making the "fiskars is super light so you should use it" argument probably doesn't realize that fiskars makes an 8lb maul too. (and it looks ridiculous, IMO)


There are others who make a lightweight splitter. It isn't just the weight being less, the point is it has the same amount of ass as the big honkers. Hard to believe, I didn't either until I bought one. If I thought the hype was BS after trying it, it woulda gone back for a refund. And, the handle is bulletproof.

The reason I finally tried the Fiskars is due to the grandkid. I worked construction for over 30 years and swore by wooden handled framing hammers, until the grandkid had me try his fancy titanium something or another. Same outcome as the Fiskars, lighter in hand with the same amount of ass. So to be clear, it is easier on the human to achieve the same results with the new lighter equipment vs the older heavier equipment.


----------



## Gotrek (Sep 5, 2017)

Exactly the fiskars isn't the best.... its the best for the condition of my body now . I split 6 cords this year by hand and 6 by machine. There is no way I could still swing a maul for 6 cords.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeery (Sep 5, 2017)

trevarthan said:


> I wouldn't mind trying a fiskars at some point, but the quality of the steel is what keeps me from caring too much. Anyone making the "fiskars is super light so you should use it" argument probably doesn't realize that fiskars makes an 8lb maul too. (and it looks ridiculous, IMO)


I agree that the 8lb fiskars looks completely ridiculous.  It is easily the ugliest looking tool I have.  However, anyone who has ever borrowed it or seen me use it has been impressed.  It's no heritage tool, but it splits big ugly rounds better than any other tool I've seen.


----------



## cd36 (Sep 5, 2017)

JSeery said:


> I agree that the 8lb fiskars looks completely ridiculous.  It is easily the ugliest looking tool I have.  However, anyone who has ever borrowed it or seen me use it has been impressed.  It's no heritage tool, but it splits big ugly rounds better than any other tool I've seen.


Good to hear, I've been thinking if picking it up to compliment my x27, but didn't want to drop $100 on a gamble. I really don't care what it looks like, in the middle of the bush in my safety gear I know I'm not winning any fashion prizes, I just need something that works. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeery (Sep 5, 2017)

cd36 said:


> Good to hear, I've been thinking if picking it up to compliment my x27, but didn't want to drop $100 on a gamble. I really don't care what it looks like, in the middle of the bush in my safety gear I know I'm not winning any fashion prizes, I just need something that works.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


I don't think you'll be disappointed.  The cushioning in the head/handle put it ahead of traditional wood handled tools of similar weight, IMO.  Great for pounding wedges.  I love my X27, but it is even better as a compliment to the isocore.  Chunk up the rounds with the isocore, fly through the smaller chunks with the X27.  I took my neighbor's gransfors bruks splitting maul for a spin, and I would take the isocore over that any day.  I think I'd prefer the isocore even if it wasn't a fraction of the price of the gransfors bruks (which it is).


----------



## cd36 (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome thanks. I love the x27 as well, my parents were camping the other weekend and complaining the wood was to tough to split so my dad wanted me to bring his wood splitter down to split some (lots of people were having issues with splitting it).

I brought the wood splitter and the x27 and never even turned on the splitter. Everyone was amazed how well it worked since no one was having luck (admittedly with their generic axes) . 

I now have a second x27 coming for my dad's birthday, he still burns I think 4 cords a year, so this should be a nice upgrade over his generic axes and maul. 

But as awesome as the x27 worked I have some 24" rounds here it will not touch. My generic maul won't either so I'm hoping a decent maul like the isocore will be the ticket.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 5, 2017)

JSeery said:


> I agree that the 8lb fiskars looks completely ridiculous.  It is easily the ugliest looking tool I have.  However, anyone who has ever borrowed it or seen me use it has been impressed.



All this talk about ugly had me take a look myself. Wasn't planning on buying one but when I saw how excellent it looked, and that the price was under $48 w/ free shipping, I just couldn't help myself! I guess I'm a sucker for good looks! Form follows function and a good performing tool is beautiful.

I bought a X27 splitting axe this spring and was astounded at how light and strong the durable handle is. Better than wood and absorbs the vibration better while feeling rigid and controllable. I like the pronounced curve at the end of the handle, keeps me from having to grip it too tight which increases my accuracy. I don't know what this talk is about the quality of the steel, it's for cutting wood, not rocks or steel. If the metal was any harder it would be difficult to tune the edge. If I like the maul as much as the axe, I'll have to give it 5 stars.


----------



## BoiledOver (Sep 6, 2017)

cd36 said:


> But as awesome as the x27 worked I have some 24" rounds here it will not touch. My generic maul won't either so I'm hoping a decent maul like the isocore will be the ticket.


 When faced with a large round, are you getting right into the center or do you work the edges first? Way back when, I had some that took twice around the edges before the center would split. And before that, I would go at the big ones with the wedges. Cripes I used to spend a lot of effort in those young days. Of course at a young age there is plenty of energy to spare.


----------



## cd36 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ya I go at the edges they are just quite wet, as soon as I hit them it's just a thud and it bubbles up with water. Maybe with enough time I would have had them but it just seems the x27 is not the right tool for that job. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## saewoody (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice original post.  Good video review.  I have the x27 and like it, so I probably wouldn't buy the Husqvarna, but it does look like a very nice tool. I have been considering the Isocore, though. And if it really is under $48 now, as someone stated above, I just might order one tonight. I think when I was looking several months ago it was in the mid to upper 50s. 

I just checked Home Depot and Amazon, and they are both selling it for $47.78 with free shipping (assuming you have Amazon Prime). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd36 (Sep 6, 2017)

Must be nice. In Canada it is over $100 from Amazon, $83 from Canadian tire. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks nice, I'd like to try it but I wouldn't buy it. I have both Stihl mauls and the professional is worth the added cost. I broke the handle eventually on their regular $80-something maul and it was replaced for free. Both have lifetime warranty handles which I couldn't believe. Glad I bought the Stihl pro instead of the Gransfors-Bruks maul I considered for nearly $250.

The x27 is nice but overrated. Good for normal splitting but I've gotten into plenty where the Stihl mauls far outdid the x27. Then again I don't mind swinging a maul, and off the top of my head I can't remember the weights of the Stihl but I don't think they are over 7lb.


----------



## trevarthan (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd like to try the Gransfor Bruks maul too. It looks very nice. I like the snap on their sheaths as opposed to the drawstring on the Husq sheath. It's a small thing, but details are important. I also like that the GB comes with a guard on the handle.

I'm most curious about the steel quality between the two. I've been touching up the Husq with a stone after each session and I usually notice a burr on the edge. One time I chipped off the corner, probably because I drove it into the ground by accident. It would be interesting to see if the GB steel retained an edge longer or for a similar amount of time.

I think my chopping block is too tall. I need to halve it for the taller pieces so I don't have to split them on the ground. Short guy issues.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 8, 2017)

The guard near the head is crucial in my opinion, and it's the reason my first Stihl maul broke, and another reason I'm so surprised they actually warranty the handle. I split probably 4 cords with it before the knotty stuff did it in. 

GB markets their products well, in that they can convince people to spend well over a hundred bucks on just an axe, and even more on their mauls. I've never used any of their products but like what I see. I was in Burlington VT last week and stumbled upon a clothing store who was also a GB retailer so I finally got to see some in person. Very nice looking tools. But I don't regret putting the money I would've spent on a maul from them towards my hydraulic splitter instead.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 8, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> Looks nice, I'd like to try it but I wouldn't buy it. I have both Stihl mauls and the professional is worth the added cost. I broke the handle eventually on their regular $80-something maul and it was replaced for free. Both have lifetime warranty handles which I couldn't believe. Glad I bought the Stihl pro instead of the Gransfors-Bruks maul I considered for nearly $250.
> 
> The x27 is nice but overrated. Good for normal splitting but I've gotten into plenty where the Stihl mauls far outdid the x27. Then again I don't mind swinging a maul, and off the top of my head I can't remember the weights of the Stihl but I don't think they are over 7lb.



The X27 is more of an axe with a head weight of only 4 lbs. In most wood it outperforms my 6.5 and 8 lb. mauls but, some wood responds better to the heavier mauls. If I have a difficult round that's giving the X27 trouble, chances are it will give the 8 lb. maul trouble as well. For the X27 to work as designed it requires you take advantage of the higher head speed it's 4 lb. weight and 36" handle allow. If you're afraid of using high head speeds, you're not gonna get great results from the X27. With it's razor sharp edge, I understand how intimidating those higher head speeds can be.


----------



## Woody5506 (Sep 8, 2017)

I think where I get hung up with it is when swinging at those higher speeds somehow my back doesn't particularly like it. Last year I pulled some weird little muscle back there and every time I picked up the x27 after I thought it was healed, it would gradually start bugging me again. Pick the heavier maul up, and no issues.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Sep 8, 2017)

Woody5506 said:


> I think where I get hung up with it is when swinging at those higher speeds somehow my back doesn't particularly like it. Last year I pulled some weird little muscle back there and every time I picked up the x27 after I thought it was healed, it would gradually start bugging me again. Pick the heavier maul up, and no issues.



It doesn't make a lot of sense that a lighter 4 lb. head would aggravate it more than a 8 lb. head but medical issues are highly personal. It could be a unique injury that is, for whatever reason, less sensitive to a heavier maul. With most aches/pains/injuries, the lighter head weight will cause less stress vs. a heavier maul. But apparently not always.


----------



## saewoody (Sep 8, 2017)

WoodyIsGoody said:


> It doesn't make a lot of sense that a lighter 4 lb. head would aggravate it more than a 8 lb. head but medical issues are highly personal. It could be a unique injury that is, for whatever reason, less sensitive to a heavier maul. With most aches/pains/injuries, the lighter head weight will cause less stress vs. a heavier maul. But apparently not always.



I would guess it is the increase in speed, or a slightly different motion with the lighter tool, or possibly a longer range of motion with the lighter axe that doesn't get used with the heavier maul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

